# بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل



## طارق حماد (14 سبتمبر 2006)

بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل



15وَوَجَدَ فَكَّ حِمَارٍ طَرِيّاً, فَأَخَذَهُ وَضَرَبَ بِهِ أَلْفَ رَجُلٍ. 
16فَقَالَ شَمْشُونُ: «بفَكِّ حِمَارٍ كُومَةً كُومَتَيْنِ. القضاة اصحاح15 العدد15-16

بِفَكِّ حِمَارٍ قَتَلْتُ أَلْفَ رَجُلٍ». 





بمنخس بقر قتل 600رجل 




31وَكَانَ بَعْدَهُ شَمْجَرُ بْنُ عَنَاةَ, فَضَرَبَ مِنَ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ  سِتَّ مِئَةِ رَجُلٍ بِمِنْخَسِ \لْبَقَرِ ( سفر القضاة الاصحاح 3 العدد 31



على ذكر المعجزات ممكن يامسيحين بكل أحترام وتقدير تفهموني هذه


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

طارق حماد قال:


> بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
أين وجه الاعتراض؟ هل تشكك في دعم الله للمؤمن و مضاعفة قوته للانتصار ضد الشرور؟ :dntknw:


----------



## طارق حماد (14 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> أين وجه الاعتراض؟ هل تشكك في دعم الله للمؤمن و مضاعفة قوته للانتصار ضد الشرور؟ :dntknw:



هؤالا الاشرار هم الفلسطنيون كما يذكر كتابك المقدس
ثم لو قلنا ان شم شون ضرب الارض وحدث زلزال وابتلعت الارض الفلسطينين بقوة الله وليس بقوة شمشون لصدقنا هذا على اساس ان الله أعطى شمشون هذه المعجزة
ماهو حجم الحمار؟؟؟
لماذ لم يهرب الفلسطينين؟؟؟
لكن هذه القصة لا يمكن تصديقها
ولا تعلق لدي


----------



## khaled faried (14 سبتمبر 2006)

> *أين وجه الاعتراض؟ هل تشكك في دعم الله للمؤمن و مضاعفة قوته للانتصار ضد الشرور؟ :dntknw: *​


 

*شكرا علي الرد *​
*ولكن *​ 

*1000 رجل مرة واحدة  وبفك حمار طري *​ 

*ثم لماذا دخل علي زانية بعد ذلك *​ 


*ثُمَّ ذَهَبَ شَمْشُونُ إِلَى غَّزَةَ وَرَأَى هُنَاكَ \مْرَأَةً زَانِيَةً فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا (القضاة16 :1 )*​ 


*أيضا نريد تفسير هذين النصين والفرق بينهما *​ 

*هزة الرمح تقتل 800 رجلا*​ 



*هذه أسماء الأبطال الذين لداود : يشيب بشبث التحكموني رئيس الثلاثة . هو هز رمحه على ثمان مئة قتلهم دفعة واحدة ( صموئيل الثاني 23 : 8 ).*​



*ولكن هنا هزة الرمح تقتل 300 رجلا *​


*وهذا هو عدد الأبطال الذين لداود : يشبعام بن حكموني رئيس الثوالث . هو هز رمحه على ثلاث مئة قتلهم دفعة واحدة ( أخبار الأيام الأول 11 : 11 ).*​ 

*وشكرا*​


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

طارق حماد قال:


> هؤالا الاشرار هم الفلسطنيون كما يذكر كتابك المقدس
> ثم لو قلنا ان شم شون ضرب الارض وحدث زلزال وابتلعت الارض الفلسطينين بقوة الله وليس بقوة شمشون لصدقنا هذا على اساس ان الله أعطى شمشون هذه المعجزة




كلامك هذه يدل على انك لم تقرأ النص من الكتاب المقدس بل ناقله عن غريك لان فاتك الكثير, فالكتاب المقدس في العدد الذي قبله يخبرنا ان روح الرب حلت على شمشون و حلت معها هذه القوة و هذا الخلاص:

14ولمَّا وصَلَ إلى لَحيٍ قابَلَهُ الفِلسطيُّونَ بِالصِّياحِ، فحَلَ علَيهِ روحُ الرّبٌ فذابَ الحَبلانِ اللَّذانِ على ذِراعَيهِ كما لو كانَت خُيوطُ شَمْعِ اَشتَعَلَت فيها النَّارُ، فاَنحَلَ الوِثاقُ عَنْ يديهِ. 15ووجَدَ شَمشونُ فَكَ حمارٍ طَريئًا، فتَناوَلَهُ وقَتَلَ بهِ ألفَ رَجُلٍ، 16وقالَ: «بِفَكٌ حمارٍ كدَّستُ أكوامًا وأكوامًا. بِفَكٌ حمارٍ قتَلتُ ألفَ رَجلٍ». 17ولمَّا أتَمَ كلامَهُ رَمى بِالفَكٌ مِنْ يدِه ودَعا ذلِكَ المكانَ رَمَتَ لَحيٍ.
18وفجأةً أحَسَ بالعَطَشِ الشَّديدِ، فصرَخَ إلى الرّبٌ وقالَ: «مَنَحتَ عبدَكَ هذا الخلاصَ العظيمَ، والآنَ ها أنا أهلَكُ عَطَشًا وأقَعُ في أيدي غيرِ المَختونينَ». 19فشَقَ الله صخرةً هُناكَ في لَحيٍ، فخَرجَت مِنها مياهِ فشرِبَ ورجَعَت إليهِ روحُه واَنتَعَشَ. لِذلِكَ دُعيَ ذلِكَ المَوضِعُ عَينَ هَقُّوري، وهيَ في لَحيٍ إلى هذا اليومِ. 20وكانَ شَمشونُ قاضيًا على بَني إِسرائيلَ أيّامَ الفِلسطيِّينَ عِشرينَ سنَةً.





> لماذ لم يهربع الفلسطينين؟؟؟


 
من جديد تثبت لي و للقارئ عدم قرائتك للنص
فالفلسطينيين هم الذين نزلوا للقبض على شمشون, نزل ثلاثة الاف منهم للقبض عليه و بعدما قيدوه حلت روح الرب عليه و فك القيود و قتل الف منهم




> لكن هذه القصة لا يمكن تصديقها
> ولا تعلق لدي


 
هذه ليست قصة, بل معجزة و من أسمها تبرر قوتها و رهبتها

و أن صدقتها ام لم تصدقها لا يغير شسئا من الحقيقة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## طارق حماد (14 سبتمبر 2006)

المعجزات لها حدود يحددها العقل 
ثم ان قصدت بلماذا لم يهربوا عندم قتلوا ؟؟؟؟
وانصحك ان تسال اطباء علم النفس فيما لو سمع كل شخص بهذا الاشياء ماذا سيحدث له  
ببساطة احس أن الموضوع غير معقد حتى الاطفال الذين يشاهدون الكرتون لن يصدقوا هذا وانا هنا لا اقصد التجريح


----------



## Fadie (14 سبتمبر 2006)

[/QUOTE
*هذه أسماء الأبطال الذين لداود : يشيب بشبث التحكموني رئيس الثلاثة . هو هز رمحه على ثمان مئة قتلهم دفعة واحدة ( صموئيل الثاني 23 : 8 ).*​

*ولكن هنا هزة الرمح تقتل 300 رجلا *​
*وهذا هو عدد الأبطال الذين لداود : يشبعام بن حكموني رئيس الثوالث . هو هز رمحه على ثلاث مئة قتلهم دفعة واحدة ( أخبار الأيام الأول 11 : 11 ).*​*وشكرا* [/QUOTE]

قتلهم بدفعة واحدة بمعنى فى معركة واحدة



> المعجزات لها حدود يحددها العقل


 
معنى هذا انك تحدد قدرات الله !!!!!​


----------



## طارق حماد (14 سبتمبر 2006)

عفواً قد اكون عبرت بطريقة خاطائه
لكني قلت وانصحك ان تسال اطباء علم النفس فيما لو سمع كل شخص بهذا الاشياء ماذا سيحدث له 
ببساطة احس أن الموضوع غير معقد حتى الاطفال الذين يشاهدون الكرتون لن يصدقوا هذا وانا هنا لا اقصد التجريح)
ولا اقصد ان قدرات الله لامحدودة


----------



## Fadie (14 سبتمبر 2006)

> عفواً قد اكون عبرت بطريقة خاطائه
> لكني قلت وانصحك ان تسال اطباء علم النفس فيما لو سمع كل شخص بهذا الاشياء ماذا سيحدث له
> ببساطة احس أن الموضوع غير معقد حتى الاطفال الذين يشاهدون الكرتون لن يصدقوا هذا وانا هنا لا اقصد التجريح)
> ولا اقصد ان قدرات الله لامحدودة


 
يعنى الله غير قادر على عمل هذه المعجزة على يد شمشون؟؟؟


----------



## حسن المهدي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

ليش مستغرب يكون قد فك الحمار قد دبابة؟
إذا فيه تنانين وديناصورات على عهد موسى!


----------



## My Rock (15 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> ليش مستغرب يكون قد فك الحمار قد دبابة؟
> إذا فيه تنانين وديناصورات على عهد موسى!


 
اولا خليك محترم والا فلتتفض خارج المنتدى بأرادتك او غصبا عنك

اذا التمس من ردودك اي اساءة او استهزاء في اي موضوع بنرد عليه بكل ردودك يسكون حسابي معك عسير و هو الطرد

ثانيا أين دليلك في انه يوجد "تنانين" و ديناصورات في عهد موسى؟

ثالثا لا تخرج عن الموضوع فأن اردت الاستفسار أطرح موضوع مستقل

و الان يا اخ طارق, اراك تتراجع عن كلامك:




> ثم لو قلنا ان شم شون ضرب الارض وحدث زلزال وابتلعت الارض الفلسطينين بقوة الله وليس بقوة شمشون لصدقنا هذا على اساس ان الله أعطى شمشون هذه المعجزة


 
و انا اظهرت لك ان هذه المعجزة من عمل الله الذي حل في روحه ليعمل هذه المعجزة ليخلص شمعون

فهل تقول ان الله غير قادر على قتل الف؟ :dntknw:


----------



## حسن المهدي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

> اولا خليك محترم والا فلتتفض خارج المنتدى بأرادتك او غصبا عنك
> 
> اذا التمس من ردودك اي اساءة او استهزاء في اي موضوع بنرد عليه بكل ردودك يسكون حسابي معك عسير و هو الطرد


 
أخي العزيز
أولا انا بفكر اترك المنتدى الكوميدي ده اصل ما فيش مستويات
ثانيا: الكلام ده بتاع التنانين من كلام فادي...ابقى اسأله عليه
ثالثا: اشوفك بكره


----------



## My Rock (15 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> أخي العزيز
> أولا انا بفكر اترك المنتدى الكوميدي ده اصل ما فيش مستويات





حالك حال الي سبقوك 




> ثانيا: الكلام ده بتاع التنانين من كلام فادي...ابقى اسأله عليه


 
انا متأكد انا فاهم غلط مثلما فسرت كلامه ان الوحي لمرقس بس :t33:


----------



## منصور (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

أولا إجابة سؤال فادي وماي روك أنه : هل الله قادر أم لا ؟
نعم قادر !

ولكن هل الله يؤيد هذا الشخص شمشون ؟!
لو قلت نعم ...فكيف بمؤيد من قبل الله مثله مثل المسيح  بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله في وسطكم كما انتم أيضا تعلمون ... يزني لا مرة ولا مرتان بل بكل إمرأة يلقاها ..فلم تكن زلة بل عادة ..كيف يكون هذا الشخص مؤيد من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب !!!!

وأنا أقطع أن قصة شمشون إسطورة 100%
بسؤال واحد .... كيف إستطاعوا أن يقبضوا على شمشون ؟ ما هو سر قوة شمشون ؟!

عندما تجيبون على هذا السؤال ... ستقرون بأنفسكم أن هذه إسطورة خرافية !!!

سلام !!!


----------



## منصور (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

ملحوظة / سر قوة شمشون كان في شعره ولما حلقوا له شعره زالت قوته !!

ولا تعليق


----------



## samer12 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*



منصور قال:


> أولا إجابة سؤال فادي وماي روك أنه : هل الله قادر أم لا ؟
> نعم قادر !
> 
> ولكن هل الله يؤيد هذا الشخص شمشون ؟!
> ...


 سلام ونعمة 
 كلامك يدل عن جهلك بالمسيحية         ((المسيح هو الله)) وليس مؤيد من الله 
أعطينا دليلك على أنها أسطورة وأين قرأت هذا الكلام 
فقناعتك ليست دليل


----------



## samer12 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*



منصور قال:


> ملحوظة / سر قوة شمشون كان في شعره ولما حلقوا له شعره زالت قوته !!
> 
> ولا تعليق


 ما هذه الملحوظة الخطيرة يعني متعب حالك ليه 
هذا ما جعلك تعتقد أنها أسطورة


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*



منصور قال:


> وأنا أقطع أن قصة شمشون إسطورة 100%
> بسؤال واحد .... كيف إستطاعوا أن يقبضوا على شمشون ؟ ما هو سر قوة شمشون ؟!
> 
> عندما تجيبون على هذا السؤال ... ستقرون بأنفسكم أن هذه إسطورة خرافية !!!


 
يا اخ, نحن هنا لا نمشي بدليل "قالولوا"
يا ريت تخليك عاقل و تدعم ادعاءاتك بأدلة و الا فهي ساقطة


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

*اعتقد دى مش اول مرة احذرك من السخرية وقلة الادب. فلو كنت لم تتعلم الاحترام من قدوتك محمد فستتعلمه من منتدانا.

Christian Knight*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

لا أعتقد أنه في العالم كله من هو اطهر وأشرف و أكثر احتراما من سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام لأتعلم منه .

ثم ارجو منك العدل او انك لم تقرأ السخرية الشديدة من الإسلام في موضوع سؤال من مسلمة 



( وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم ) 




أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد عبده ورسوله


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*



night4knight قال:


> لا أعتقد أنه في العالم كله من هو اطهر وأشرف و أكثر احتراما من سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام لأتعلم منه .



*اذا اذهب لمنتدى الحوار الاسلامى وناقش هذا الادعاء*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

اللهم ارحمهم واعفوا عنهم فانهم لايعلمون


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*



night4knight قال:


> اللهم ارحمهم واعفوا عنهم فانهم لايعلمون



*لا فعلا اثبات مفحم عفلى طهارة وشرف محمد المزعومتين*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

ده مش اثبات لان الرسول محمد (عليه الصلاة والسلام ) ليس بحاجة لاثبات طهارته وشرفه فهو اطهر المخلوقات  انما  انا كنت بادعيلكم ان ربنا يسامحكم


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

*اوكى يعنى الدليل قالولوا*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

قالولوا ايه وامتى وازاي وفين وانت ازاي سكت على كده امال احنا كنا سايبينك هناك ليه ولا انت خلعت ؟


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

*حبيبى عندك اثبات على نبوة او طهارة محمد المزعومتين يبقى تتفضل تتوجه لقسم الحوار الاسلامى.

عندك كلام مفيد عن هذا الموضوع (موضوع شمشون) فتفضل ضعه.

لو معندكش حاجة من الاتنين يبقى تقعد ساكت لان اسلوب الاستظراف مش هيفيدك بحاجة وده اخر تحذير ليك.*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

تعليقي على موضوع شمشون انه خيالي اكتر من اللازم و لا يصدقه عقل وشكرا


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*



night4knight قال:


> تعليقي على موضوع شمشون انه خيالي اكتر من اللازم و لا يصدقه عقل وشكرا



*شكرا على تعليقك فى صلب الموضوع ولن اقول سوى انه ليس اكثر من وجهة نظر شخصية لا دليل عليها ورديت عليها سابقا*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

و انا اشكرك انك معلقتش وسبتني اقول وجهة نظري وهو ده اللي كنت اقصده بحرية الرأي


----------



## My Rock (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

*كفاية خروج عن الموضوع يا night4knight*


----------



## night4knight (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

انا اسف لخروجي عن الموضوع وارجو منكم او اقترح ان تقوموا بعمل شات للمناقشة


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*



night4knight قال:


> انا اسف لخروجي عن الموضوع وارجو منكم او اقترح ان تقوموا بعمل شات للمناقشة


 
*عزيزي, مناقشاتنا تتم عن طريق المنتدى, لو عندك اي موضوع تحب تتناقش بيه, تفضل اطرحه في موضوع مستقل و سنتناقش بكل محبة*
*لكن نرجوا ان لا يكون نسخ و لصق!*
*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## MINA133 (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

بالنسبة لشعر شمشون
مكنش هو سر قوته
لكن الفكرة ان النذير للرب مكنش يحلق شعره ولا كان يشرب خمر ولا ياكل عنب وحبة شرووط تانية
شمشون لما حبق شعره فقد قوته لانه بكدة كسر ندره مع ربنا ( كسر الوصية )

النقطة الثانية : المعجزة في اللغة العربية تعني الاعجاز ، أي كل ما يفوق مستوى العقل 
مافيش مشكلة انه يقتل الف بحاجة صغيرة

لو افتكرنا غزوة بدر اللي انتم تفتخروا بيها ... كان عدد أعدائكم 4 أضعاف عدد المسلمين
ونفتكر خطط خاد بن الوليد
بتقولوا انها معجزات
ولا لما نفتكر اللي حصل لابراهيم أبو الأباء
بتقولوا انه دخل في النار و النار ما لمستهوش


----------



## الكومندو (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

طيب يااخوة هل يستطيع احد ان يصور لنا ويشرح لنا كيف تمت المعجزة؟؟


----------



## My Rock (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*



الكومندو قال:


> طيب يااخوة هل يستطيع احد ان يصور لنا ويشرح لنا كيف تمت المعجزة؟؟


 
لما تبقى عبقري زمانت و تلقى طريقة تصور فيها الماضي, يبقى تعال و حنصورلك..


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

*



			night4knight 
حضرتك قلت فى المشاركة  
اللهم ارحمهم واعفوا عنهم فانهم لايعلمون
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ممكن اعرف جبتها منين ده هو فى شئ بيقوللك ادعى  حتى لغير المسلمين او صلى من اجلهم اما انك احسن من الهك فى هذا 
===================================
اولا اقرى قصة حياة شمشون وكيف كانت ولدته وقال ايه ربنا لامه لما ولد 

http://www.thegrace.com/shakhsya/samson.htm
سفر القضاة  الاصحاح 13
[Q-BIBLE]
2 وَكَانَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ صُرْعَةَ مِنْ عَشِيرَةِ الدَّانِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ مَنُوحُ، وَامْرَأَتُهُ عَاقِرٌ لَمْ تَلِدْ. 3 فَتَرَاءَى مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ لِلْمَرْأَةِ وَقَالَ لَهَا: «هَا أَنْتِ عَاقِرٌ لَمْ تَلِدِي، وَلكِنَّكِ تَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا. 4 وَالآنَ فَاحْذَرِي وَلاَ تَشْرَبِي خَمْرًا وَلاَ مُسْكِرًا، وَلاَ تَأْكُلِي شَيْئًا نَجِسًا. 5 فَهَا إِنَّكِ تَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا، وَلاَ يَعْلُ مُوسَى رَأْسَهُ، لأَنَّ الصَّبِيَّ يَكُونُ نَذِيرًا ِللهِ مِنَ الْبَطْنِ، وَهُوَ يَبْدَأُ يُخَلِّصُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ يَدِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ». 6 فَدَخَلَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ وَكَلَّمَتْ رَجُلَهَا قَائِلَةً: «جَاءَ إِلَيَّ رَجُلُ اللهِ، وَمَنْظَرُهُ كَمَنْظَرِ مَلاَكِ اللهِ، مُرْهِبٌ جِدًّا. وَلَمْ أَسْأَلْهُ: مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ، وَلاَ هُوَ أَخْبَرَنِي عَنِ اسْمِهِ. 7 وَقَالَ لِي: هَا أَنْتِ تَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا. وَالآنَ فَلاَ تَشْرَبِي خَمْرًا وَلاَ مُسْكِرًا، وَلاَ تَأْكُلِي شَيْئًا نَجِسًا، لأَنَّ الصَّبِيَّ يَكُونُ نَذِيرًا ِللهِ مِنَ الْبَطْنِ إِلَى يَوْمِ مَوْتِهِ».
[/Q-BIBLE]
يعنى ربنا بعت شمشون ليخلص بنى اسرئيل من الفلسطنين يعنى ده سبب بعت شمشون 
[Q-BIBLE] 24 فَوَلَدَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ ابْنًا وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ شَمْشُونَ. فَكَبِرَ الصَّبِيُّ وَبَارَكَهُ الرَّبُّ. 25 وَابْتَدَأَ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ يُحَرِّكُهُ فِي مَحَلَّةِ دَانٍَ بَيْنَ صُرْعَةَ وَأَشْتَأُولَ[/Q-BIBLE]
 وهنا ابتدى ربنا هو الى يحرك شمشون الجبار وهو الى يقوده فى حياته وادله بركة 

نجى للاصحاح 14
[Q-BIBLE]5 فَنَزَلَ شَمْشُونُ وَأَبُوهُ وَأُمُّهُ إِلَى تِمْنَةَ، وَأَتَوْا إِلَى كُرُومِ تِمْنَةَ. وَإِذَا بِشِبْلِ أَسَدٍ يُزَمْجِرُ لِلِقَائِهِ. 6 فَحَلَّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ، فَشَقَّهُ كَشَقِّ الْجَدْيِ، وَلَيْسَ فِي يَدِهِ شَيْءٌ. وَلَمْ يُخْبِرْ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ بِمَا فَعَلَ[/Q-BIBLE]

هنا هل  هى قوة شمشون ام حل روح الله بيه واعطه قوى لكى يقتل الاسد 


[Q-BIBLE] 19 وَحَلَّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ فَنَزَلَ إِلَى أَشْقَلُونَ وَقَتَلَ مِنْهُمْ ثَلاَثِينَ رَجُلاً، وَأَخَذَ سَلَبَهُمْ وَأَعْطَى الْحُلَلَ لِمُظْهِرِي الأُحْجِيَّةِ. وَحَمِيَ غَضَبُهُ وَصَعِدَ إِلَى بَيْتِ أَبِيهِ. 20 فَصَارَتِ امْرَأَةُ شَمْشُونَ لِصَاحِبِهِ الَّذِي كَانَ يُصَاحِبُهُ[/Q-BIBLE]

وفى نفس الاصحاح برده بيقول انى روح الله حل عليه وقتل ثلاثين شخص 
تفتكر لو من غير روح الله الى بتدعمه كان حيقدار يعمل شئ 


الاصحاح 15 
[Q-BIBLE] 14 وَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى لَحْيٍ، صَاحَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّونَ لِلِقَائِهِ. فَحَلَّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ، فَكَانَ الْحَبْلاَنِ اللَّذَانِ عَلَى ذِرَاعَيْهِ كَكَتَّانٍ أُحْرِقَ بِالنَّارِ، فَانْحَلَّ الْوِثَاقُ عَنْ يَدَيْهِ[/Q-BIBLE]

برده بقوته 
اعتقد حضرتك تقدار قصته كامله من  الكتاب المقدس 
وتعرف اد ايه ربنا  معه وكانت روحة تسنده حتى  اليوم الاخير له فى حياته 
واذا كان اخطاء فى شئ شمشون او اى شخص خلق من بدا ادم الى الان 
فلا كامل الا المسيح الرب الاله 
الذى قال من منكم يبكتنى على خطيه 
صلوا من اجل ضعفى 



​*


----------



## enass (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

*سبحانك في مكانك الهي

عندما يردون يقولون لا شيء مستحيل عليك

وتارة اخرىعندما تثبت لهم ذلك يكفورون بك

من انتم لكي تحدو من حدود الله من انتم حتى تقولو بهذه الطريقة ان الله غير قادر؟؟

وعجبي سوف تأتون وتقول نحن لم نقل اقرأو كلامك اقرأو جيدا

فا بصرف النظر عن القصة انتم تشككون في مقدرة الله..*


----------



## الحوت (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*



طارق حماد قال:


> بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*طبعا لا تصدقة بل تصدق خرافة رمية محمد للحصى التي هزمت جيش قريش اه :spor2:

ما علينا ..

ليس في الامر اي تخريف ..

فشمشون القاضي من الناحية الجسدية كان جباراً مفتول العضلات كالجبل المنيع ..
اضافة الى ان قدرته الجسدية هذه كانت احدى نعم الرب عليه ..

فقوته كانت مؤازرة له من قبل روح الرب ..

اذن قوته كانت اعجازية !

فالنص قد قال بأن شمشمون قد استخدم فك حمار في تلك المعركة الحربية ..
وكان كسلاح بيده ..
استطاع ان يقتل به الف رجل ..

والنص لم يحدد المدة ابداً ..
فقد تكون تلك المعركة قد استمرت اياماً ..

فالنص قد اختصر الواقعة والنتيجة ان شمشمون بالسلاح الذي استخدمه وبقوة الرب قد قتل ما مجموعه الف رجل ..
لا ادري ما هو صعب الهضم هنا !!


ولو قرأنا النص لوجدنا ان الرب هو الذي ساعده على ذلك المجهود .. لا بل اجترح معه معجزة انقاذه من العطش ..
ليثبت له بأن جبروته وقوته مهما كانت الا انه بدون الرب فسيهلك لابسط سبب ..

لنقرأ :

        { وصعد الفلسطينيون ونزلوا في يهوذا وتفرّقوا في لحي.
        فقال رجال يهوذا لماذا صعدتم علينا. فقالوا صعدنا لكي نوثق شمشون لنفعل به كما فعل بنا.
        فنزل ثلاثة آلاف رجل من يهوذا الى شقّ صخر عيطم وقالوا لشمشون أما علمت ان الفلسطينيين متسلطون علينا. فماذا فعلت بنا. فقال لهم كما فعلوا بي هكذا فعلت بهم.
        فقالوا له نزلنا لكي نوثقك ونسلمك الى يد الفلسطينيين. فقال لهم شمشون احلفوا لي انكم انتم لا تقعون عليّ.
        فكلموه قائلين كلا. ولكننا نوثقك ونسلمك الى يدهم وقتلا لا نقتلك. فاوثقوه بحبلين جديدين واصعدوه من الصخرة.
        ولما جاء الى لحي صاح الفلسطينيين للقائه. فحلّ عليه روح الرب فكان الحبلان اللذان على ذراعيه ككتان احرق بالنار فانحلّ الوثاق عن يديه.
        ووجد لحي حمار طريّا فمدّ يده واخذه وضرب به الف رجل.
        فقال شمشون بلحي حمار كومة كومتين. بلحي حمار قتلت الف رجل.
        ولما فرغ من الكلام رمى اللحي من يده ودعا ذلك المكان رمت لحي
        ثم عطش جدا فدعا الرب وقال انك قد جعلت بيد عبدك هذا الخلاص العظيم والآن اموت من العطش واسقط بيد الغلف.
فشقّ الله الكفّة التي في لحي فخرج منها ماء فشرب ورجعت روحه فانتعش. لذلك دعا اسمه عين هقّوري التي في لحي الى هذا اليوم.
        وقضى لاسرائيل في ايام الفلسطينيين عشرين سنة}

        ( القضاة اصحاح 15)


اذن المسألة كلها كانت اعجازاً الهياً ..

بدليل قول الكتاب :

{ فحلّ عليه روح الرب فكان الحبلان اللذان على ذراعيه ككتان احرق بالنار فانحلّ الوثاق عن يديه }

اذن الرب هو من سانده وايده في اجتراح هذه المعجزات القوية في حربه ضد اهل الوثن ..

وبعد ان سنده الرب في قتل الف رجل ( دون ان يحدد النص الفترة الزمنية التي استغرقت ذلك ) ..

عطش شمشمون وكاد ان يموت عطشاً .. وطلب الى الرب الذي اعطاه ذلك الخلاص العظيم من يد اهل الوثن بقوله :

{ ثم عطش جدا فدعا الرب وقال انك قد جعلت بيد عبدك هذا الخلاص العظيم والآن اموت من العطش } !!

فالرب هو من جعل بيد شمشمون هذا الخلاص العظيم ..
وقد انقذه من العطش بمعجزة عظيمة ..!

فترون ان الامر كله اعجاز الهي عظيم سند به عبده شمشمون جبار البأس ..

فليس في الامر اي خرافة ..


منقول للفائده
*


----------



## صوت الرب (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

*أحب أن أشكر كل من Plase Be Clear + Riyad
على الردود الرائعة و المدعمة من آيات الكتاب المقدس
الرب يباركم و ينور حياتكم
سلام رب السلام يسوع معكم*


----------



## Copty- (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بفك حمار قتل 1000 رجل*

*شكرا ليكم احباء المسيح واخواتى انا بتعلم منكم ياخى المسلم لماذا تقول ان هذه القصص خرافات اتريد ان اقرا عليكم قصة عزير الذى اماته الله مائة عام وكان بالنسبة له برهة من الوقت؟ ام تريد ان تسمع قصة اليهود الذين مسخوا الى قردة وخنازير ؟السؤال ياخوتى هل يعجز الله عن فعل المعجزات على ايدى عبيده؟ من كان يصدق ان الميت من الاموات الذى انتن يقوم بعد اربعة ايام هل كنت تصدق لو لم تزكر فى قرانكم؟*


----------

